# Landline Phone Systems?



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

We are to the point that we need to get a touch more professional at the office with our phone systems.

I would like to have the option that when people call they can direct themselves to the correct person they wish to speak to. I believe that the terms is "auto attendant" from what I have read. Need multiple mailboxes. Would like the option of music on hold but don't have to have that. Need cordless and conference options also.

I have found a Vtech that seems to fit the bill.

https://www.vtechphones.com/products/business/4-line-small-business

I have also read that copper line land lines are soon to be a thing of the past. If that is the case, is now the time to go straight to VOiP?

Pros/ Cons either?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

We have one. The brand on ours is "Comdial." Customers in general hate auto attendents. But it's better than having a phone that just rings and rings and necessary for the voicemail.

I have no experience with that Vtech - Vtech used to be the company making the cheapest throw-away cordless phones back in the day, so I'd be skeptical

I have no knowledge of phone lines becoming obsolete. Our phone system does go through Comcast, though it is all seemless. You don't need any special VoIP hardware or anything.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Customers in general hate auto attendents


What is it that they hate?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is it that they hate?


The very idea of it. The whole "automated system" hell thing. Our system only has 1 step to an extension but customers want a real, live person to answer the phone. But we don't have the staff for someone to just answer phones all day.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> The very idea of it. The whole "automated system" hell thing. Our system only has 1 step to an extension but customers want a real, live person to answer the phone.


Hmmm... those must be a different type of people then me then? Seems less productive to me to have to speak with yet another person?

I would much rather be able to touch a number and get the guy I want to talk to directly. But that is me.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Hmmm... those must be a different type of people then me then? Seems less productive to me to have to speak with yet another person?
> 
> I would much rather be able to touch a number and get the guy I want to talk to directly. But that is me.


You are completely right. And I'd agree. And it also happens where:

- my wife will answer an incoming call before the AA picks up
- I'm not available because I'm helping a customer already
- She offers to transfer it to voicemail
- They insist on explaining to her what the issue is because "maybe she can answer the question"
- She can't
- They get frustrated and annoyed

So the AA handling the call would have saved them time, but then they complain about that too when they finally reach me

I'll say that the voicemail aspect is probably what people hate more so than the AA itself, but there is only one of me to handle 5 incoming lines plus the customers in front of me, so it's basically a necessity even if people are unhappy with it.

So I wasn't implying you shouldn't get one, just preparing you for the inevitable complaints.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> You are completely right. And I'd agree. And it also happens where:
> 
> - my wife will answer an incoming call before the AA picks up
> - I'm not available because I'm helping a customer already
> ...


So you have the option to answer before an auto assisant would pick up correct?


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> The very idea of it. The whole "automated system" hell thing. Our system only has 1 step to an extension but customers want a real, live person to answer the phone. But we don't have the staff for someone to just answer phones all day.


Are you sure no one there has any extra free time?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> So you have the option to answer before an auto assisant would pick up correct?


Yes. The phone rings 3 times inside before the AA picks up. There is an option to turn it on temporarily so it picks up immediately, such as after hours.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

prezek said:


> Are you sure no one there has any extra free time?


Quite.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

prezek said:


> Are you sure no one there has any extra free time?


PS is networking...not "free" time. At least that's the claim.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> PS is networking...not "free" time. At least that's the claim.


_Some _of us can walk and chew gum at the same time


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's not take this off course please


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

We us Avaya no issues for many many years! (hope I didn't jinx it !)


----------

